# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  minimum pitch for corrugated iron roof?

## gurumon

Evening all, 
I have been looking at replacing the roof on the lounge (it's already stuffed which makes me confident i can't do any worse  :Smilie:  ).... and extending it out as a deck at the same time. 
my problem is.... all the web searching on minimum falls and pitches for corrugated iron roofing has left me more confused than when i started. ive seen "standards" from 180mm over 9metres up to a whopping 1metre fall over 9metres. 
now it would be great if everyone could go out in the dark and measure their roof pitches for me  :Tongue:  but i dont think that's going to happen. 
can anyone give me a rule of thumb for calculating the minimum fall of a corrugated iron roof?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Alll depends on the profile .... as little as 1° 
Try checking bluescope steel website for the profile you want to use and it will give you the minimum pitch.

----------


## macca2

Have a look at stratco .com.au   It will give you minimum falls for any iron roof. 
macca

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Or here  ..... 5° or 1:12.

----------


## gurumon

or http://www.stratco.com.au/products/r...corrugated.asp  
thanks everyone - my web searching skills suck, mystery solved though - general consensus is 1:12 for traditional corrugated iron  :Biggrin:

----------


## Grunt

From an aesthetics point of view, I prefer a high pitch roof. If you are trying to sell a house in Brunswick with skillion roof on the back, you will get less money than one with a high pitch roof.

----------


## Barry_White

Minimum pitch for corrugated is 5 degrees. Trimdek profile goes down to 2 degrees and kliplock will go down to 1 degree.

----------


## gasp

For corrugated steel roofing where the rafter length can be covered with a single sheet the minimum slope is 1:11 for lapped sheets its 1:8

----------


## Barry_White

No one uses multiple sheets lengthways on roofs today unless it is over 21 metres which is the maximum length Lysaghts can carry on an extended semi-trailer. 
 When I worked for Lysaghts for 11 years it was, and still is 1 in 12 for corrugated.

----------


## ozwinner

> If you are trying to sell a house in Brunswick with skillion roof on the back, you will get less money than one with a high pitch roof.

  Just as well I dont have one to sell then?? 
Al :confused:

----------


## DJM

From various manufacturer's technical specs: 
LYSAGHT Trimdeck 2%
LYSAGHT Klip-Lok 1%
STRATCO Pro-Dek  1%
STRATCO Smartspan 2%
METROLL Metlock  1%
METROLL Trimclad 3%
LASERLITE 5%

----------

